# Primordial performance    trs



## YorkKnight (Sep 7, 2010)

HI Guys just want some feedback regarding the TRS by Primordial-Performance, i`ve bought a full course(toco-8,Endoamp,sustain Alpha) and intend to start next week, ive been trying to find out if its worth the Coin$ but all i seem to be getting in Sponsered advertisments, nothing seems real, mostly are linked to `elite fitness.com` which looks like a very biased site. i really hope this stuff does what it says on the tin, as i suffer from very Low test which is affecting my life in a big way, this is from me abusing steroids in my 20`s and not following correct PCT, and other reasons.

I`ve also got some ZMA/Tribulas not sure wether to take these in conjuction or leave them out for the time been, maybe add some high doses of HCG?

 I e-mailed Primordial Preformance with some dosage & some other Questions, and all they did was sell me another `Must have Product` Testosterone Conversion Factor-1!!! best thing since sliced bread, 
Hmm ??

any feedback would be greatley appreciated
Thanks YK


----------



## Alex123 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Panthera Pharmaceuticals Primaldrol 4000, 60 opt-caps*

Hey guys, here is description for Primaldrol 4000

PrimalDrol 4000 delivers an assault of fast-acting compounds directly to muscle fivers to unleash untapped strength gains and size. This Pro-Anabolic and Muscle Developer will significantly optimize all muscle fiver expansion in all competitive athletes. Primaldrol Mass, Strength, and Size Complex: LJ 100 (40%Glycosaponins, 22-28% Eurypeptides), Cyanotis Vaga (20 Hydroxy Ecdysterone), Spirost-5-en-ol, (3-beta,25 r) 6-Keto Diosgenin, Decanoate Ester, Propionate Ester, Acetate Ester, Cypionate Ester, Beta Alanine, DHEA 3Beta - Hydroxy-5-Androsten-17-onne, Stinning Nettle Root Extract (Urutica Dioica).
Directions
Take 2 capsules daily. After 6 weeks of continual use, a 30 day cessation period is recommended. Users of this product should consume at least 64 ounces of water per day. Do not exceed suggested daily dose. Suggested use on training and non-training days.

By the way, it is only $38.50 at www NSMSport com


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 7, 2010)

YorkKnight said:


> i really hope this stuff does what it says on the tin, as i suffer from very Low test which is affecting my life in a big way, this is from me abusing steroids in my 20`s and not following correct PCT, and other reasons.



Hi YorkKnight, thank you for your interest in Primordial Performance.  I  think that the TRS would be a good product to help to with your body's  production of testosterone as well has helping to support your HDL and  LDL cholesterol levels.

Because of the brief history that you've included I can not say 100%  that TRS will be your panacea for your low testosterone but I certainly hope  you don't rule it out.

http://www.primordialperformance.com/store/testosterone-recovery-stack-(oral-sustain).html



YorkKnight said:


> I e-mailed Primordial Preformance with some dosage & some other Questions, and all they did was sell me another `Must have Product` Testosterone Conversion Factor-1!!! best thing since sliced bread,
> Hmm ??



I think the reason that they responded to you with the suggestion of TCF-1 was due to the fact that D-Aspartic Acid is one of the newer supplements in the industry that's getting a lot of air time.  It also has a published *human* study showing that DAA can increase testosterone levels in humans.  Our TCF-1 uses the same amount of DAA that was used in the study and is to be taken for 12 days, which was the study duration.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...testosterone-conversion-factor-1-tcf-1-a.html


----------



## YorkKnight (Sep 7, 2010)

well ive got the course, so im going to give it my best shot, might as well. Ill wait a few weeks after i finish and go get my bloods done. if it really does  work then well  surley the PCT boards would be full of peoples TESTOMANYS of how good it is, but not much on theirs to be fair, but POsitive thinking lets give it a go!!

thanks for your input by the way, silent Bob

I hear Vitaman D, Garlic, Red Meat, & Onions raise natural Test!!??  (fact or Fiction)


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll back the TRS from PP...I've used this a coupletimes with great results!

IDK about onions, but anything rich in saturated fat gives you greater potential for increasing test levels because the sat fat converts to cholesterol...cholesterol is the root of your hormone tree, that's where all your sex hormones (including test) come from.

if you suffer from low cholesterol levels then that may also explain some of your situation.  do you have bloodwork to post?

from my understanding, anything with DAA in it (TCF-1) will also aid your body in converting cholesterol to Pregnenolone, thus creating more testosterone.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

YorkKnight, please let us know how TRS works for you.  I'm interested in seeing if it will help you bounce out of that low T funk.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 14, 2010)

may want to get the new n.o. supplement from "the situation", you dont want to have a situation in the gym, which could happen if you aren't using it supposedly.



anyhow, I've used the trs stack, it's pretty good stuff. I got the liqua vade version of the sustain alpha, and wasn't too impressed with it. but It seems the transdermal is much better.

I really liked the toco 8 & endo amp though.

it's alright. not the best thing, but is decent.


----------

